# Tropico 5 - Verbrecherfürsten finden



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

*Tropico 5 - Verbrecherfürsten finden*

Bei Tropico 5 soll ich 5 Vebrecherfürsten verbannen - schön und gut, aber wie finde ich die? ^^


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

eigentlich ganz einfach
du musst auf der Karte nach so kleinen "Markern" ausschau halt, wie die deine Herrscherfamilie und Fraktionsführer haben, nur sind die gesuchten Rot mit einem schwarzen Fedora darauf


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz einfach
> du musst auf der Karte nach so kleinen "Markern" ausschau halt, wie die deine Herrscherfamilie und Fraktionsführer haben, nur sind die gesuchten Rot mit einem schwarzen Fedora darauf



okay, da muss ich mal suchen. Einen mit nem roten Teil hatte ich gefunden, aber da der 100% Zustimmung für mich hatte, dachte ich, dass das dann doch keine Bedeutung hat ^^


*edit* Muss da irgendwo dann stehen, dass es ein "Verbrecherfürst" ist? Ich hab nun 2-3 verbannt, die waren aber Fabrikarbeiter und Roll "Rebell" ^^  Mehr hab ich nicht finden können


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Die Mission war nun zu Ende, bevor ich die Aufgabe erfüllen konnte. Steht denn nun bei den persönlichen Daten mit dabei, DASS derjenige "Verbrecherfürst" ist? Kann es sein, dass es bei noch gar keine gab und ich diese Mission trotzdem bekommen hab?


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Mission war nun zu Ende, bevor ich die Aufgabe erfüllen konnte. Steht denn nun bei den persönlichen Daten mit dabei, DASS derjenige "Verbrecherfürst" ist? Kann es sein, dass es bei noch gar keine gab und ich diese Mission trotzdem bekommen hab?



ich glaube nicht, das war im T4 auch irgendwie fast zu einfach
ansonsten würde ich aber auch mal die Verordnung Großer Bruder und Geheimpolizei aktivieren, damit kann man die leichter identifizieren


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2014)

thx, werd ich mir mal merken. Aber man muss natürlich auch die Nachteile dieser Vorordnungen im Auge behalten


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> thx, werd ich mir mal merken. Aber man muss natürlich auch die Nachteile dieser Vorordnungen im Auge behalten



ja gut, die kann man aber auch später ganz gut Kontern
ich würde die im besten Fall halt auch erst im letzten Zeitalter machen, wenn man nen bissel Geld hat


----------

